# Labrador Retriever Club



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Any news???


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

26 dogs called back in the Open to the land blind: 2,7,9,11,12,14,15,16,18,19,27,29,31,35,36,40,41,45,47,48,50,53,54,56,65,69


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to waterblind which starts tomorrow morning at 7:30 a.m., 16 dogs: 2,7,9,14,15,16,18,27,29,31,35,40,41,47,65,69


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks: 5,9,10,11,12,14,15,17,21,23,24,25,26,27,30,32,35,37,38,40,41,45,47,51,53,54,58,59


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Partial Derby Results:
1st Drew Clendaniel - Lucky
2nd Cal Rumbley - Maddie
3rd Jenny Grasse - Flo
4th Kristen Hoffman - Ice
Lots of Jams but don't have numbers. Congratulations to all!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

How about Q? Congrats drew and lucky!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to water blind: 5,10,12,14,15,17,21,25,30,37,41,47,51,54,58,59
16 dogs back


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to water marks, 10 dogs: 2,7,9,14,15,27,35,41,65,69


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Any final updates on open and the the other stakes?


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations to Lola and Steve Bireley on there 4th place in the Open!


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Way to Steve and Lola!!

Scott


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea Mama Lola!!!


Mike McDaniel said:


> Congratulations to Lola and Steve Bireley on there 4th place in the Open!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open
Cain- John Thomas / Pleasant
Jessie- Sammie Thompson 
? - Pleasant
Lola - Steve Bireley 

Am
Tide - Jeff Lyons
Pilot - Alex Abraham
Star - Alex Abraham
Jinx - Jeff Lyons


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

That gives Pilot his AFC. Way to go Alex!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Sammie on handling Jessie to her first Open Placement as a 3 year old, a Red Ribbon is great!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good going putting an AFC on Pilot Alex and placing with Star too!


----------



## Kempel20 (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe this gives Tide his AFC title also!


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, that's my mom (Lola). I'm one of her thirteen children (Pippa) WAY TO GO MOM!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Kempel20 said:


> I believe this gives Tide his AFC title also!


That does give Tide his AFC. Congrats to Lyn and Jeff. It as a good week end for team Rebel Ridge.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations to all but a huge congrats to Steve and Lola, Jeff and Lyn, Sammie, and Alex! Wow two AFC titles....Go Tide and Pilot!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats to Sammie! Also congrats to Joe Johnson for the Q win, and randy and mindy Bohn with a 2nd in the q with mango


----------

